# Need Divorce Lawyer in Caldas Da Rainha



## PopCulture

Any recommendations for a good divorce lawyer in Caldas da Rainha?

All I can find online are yellow pages listings, but they offer no websites or any further information. I am hesitant to just pick someone from an ad without any referrals or recommendations.

If anyone could help, I would truly appreciate it.

Many thanks!


----------



## silvers

Hi,
Give this lady a call, she speaks English. I am sure she will point you in the right direction.#
Sandra de Oliveira Maia 937678001 or 262509328


----------



## canoeman

You generally get divorced in your country of Residence, have you checked out Canadian end?


----------



## silvers

You also have to register the divorce in Portugal, even if you get divorced in Canada.


----------



## canoeman

If she or he got married here? lot easy to register a divorce than handle one in Portugal from Canada.
The important thing is to get advice from both countries if more than one nationality, children or property are involved.


----------



## silvers

No. Any Portuguese citizen, born or by parentage must register any birth/death/marriage/divorce in Portugal regardless of where any incident took place or where the citizen lives. If they get divorced in Canada, they will have to pay again to register the divorce in Portugal too, and that can cost more than getting a divorce in the first place.


----------



## canoeman

Still cheaper than having to visit Portugal to obtain a divorce


----------



## silvers

That is why you get a lawyer here to deal with it, all you need to do is pay them and sign the documents and get them verified in your country of residence. You wouldn't have to set foot in Portugal.


----------



## canoeman

Really with Portugal's love of paperwork and procedures find that very simplistic, especially if children, property involved or action contested


----------



## silvers

Law is very straightforward in these matters, you must meet strict criteria but provided you do, then you should have no problems. I know because I sorted out the former Mrs Silver's divorce in England, although she married in Canada and her ex hubby was still there and then sorted the registration of the divorce here, all without setting foot in Portugal at any time.


----------



## siobhanwf

The voice of experience is a wonderful thing.
I agree totally with Silvers 
Get a lawyer here to deal with it, pay them and sign the documents and get them verified in your country of residence.
Yes it really is a simple as that!


----------



## PopCulture

Hi All,

I'm asking on behalf of my mother, who was married in Portugal. She now lives in Canada and is legally separated in Canada, but her Canadian attorney advised her that even if she gets divorced in Canada, she would still have to get a divorce in Portugal. 
There are no minor children and there is one property, but I am the owner of that property (and they have the "usofruto" of the property until they pass away, so they cannot sell it without my consent and vice versa).

Basically, my mother just has some questions about what her rights are, and what the divorce proceedings are like in Portugal


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Pop culture.

One avogado I would highly recommend is 
Rafael Crespo da Fonseca H&F Avogados 
mobile 91 345 32 60 work 262 180 232 work fax 262 180 233 
[email protected]

just drop him an email. He speaks excellent English 

Getting the correct professional advice is so important.


----------



## silvers

Back to my original post, give Sandra a call and ask her. It isn't a second divorce here it is just registering the divorce here in front of a judge, he looks at all the paperwork and verifies that it is in order and then the divorce is registered here and she can go and get re-married then. I have friends here who re-married without ratifying the divorce in Portugal, when they moved here they were told that they had to register the divorce and then re-marry again and then register that marriage, to show it took place after the registering of the original annulment or they could face a mountain of trouble should one of them die.


----------



## PopCulture

@silvers - There will be no re-marriage on my mother's part. Perhaps on my father's but we are no longer on speaking terms so I wouldn't know what his intentions are.
My mother just wants to be divorced from him so she can move on with her life. There was a fair amount of abuse that she endured so she is anxious to just get this over with.

@siobhanwf: Is Rafael a family law attorney? Is he based in Caldas? How long has he been practicing? Just wanted to get some more info before calling, thanks!


----------



## silvers

Rafael is based in Alcobaca and he is an ordinary lawyer. 
Does your mother intend moving to portugal? If not, she doesn't really need to do anything other than get a divorce. leave it to your father if he wants to remarry, he'll be the one who has to do it.


----------



## PopCulture

@silvers - I don't think she intends on living there full time, but she visits often to see friends and family.
Sorry, but I'm not familiar with Alcobaca. Is that close to Caldas? The reason I ask is because she is planning on going to Portugal this summer (not solely for the divorce, but she would like to meet with an attorney while there) and she will be staying in Caldas. She does not drive however, so if the lawyer is not based in Caldas, she will have a hard time getting around.


----------



## silvers

Alcobaca is about a 20 minute drive from Caldas.


----------



## siobhanwf

PopCulture said:


> @silvers - There will be no re-marriage on my mother's part. Perhaps on my father's but we are no longer on speaking terms so I wouldn't know what his intentions are.
> My mother just wants to be divorced from him so she can move on with her life. There was a fair amount of abuse that she endured so she is anxious to just get this over with.
> 
> @siobhanwf: Is Rafael a family law attorney? Is he based in Caldas? How long has he been practicing? Just wanted to get some more info before calling, thanks!


Rafael has been a lawyer for several years now. He not o nly does family law but is also attached to a very large pratice in Lisbon on a part time basis.
We have used him for several different bits of advice. He is based in the centre of Caldas da Rainha. 
I will give him a call in the morning to see what he suggests. He is very well know in Caldas as he is from a local family.


----------



## silvers

Has Rafael moved? I thought he was at Rua Frei Fortunato, No 31, 1st
2460-085 Alcobaca
Portugal


----------



## PopCulture

siobhanwf said:


> Rafael has been a lawyer for several years now. He not o nly does family law but is also attached to a very large pratice in Lisbon on a part time basis.
> We have used him for several different bits of advice. He is based in the centre of Caldas da Rainha.
> I will give him a call in the morning to see what he suggests. He is very well know in Caldas as he is from a local family.


@siobhanwf: Thank you, very much appreciated. There are some sticky details with this case. Her husband is threatening to take her to court if she doesn't sign amicably, and will state that she was unfaithful to him during their marriage (not true, however he was unfaithful) and will bring forward "witnesses" (which would be quite curious to see as it never took place, so these "witnesses" would basically be lying to the court). The alleged "infidelity" also took place in Canada, so not sure where he will find witnesses in Portugal to support that.
He now lives in Portugal while she still resides in Canada. There is a no contact clause between them as he was arrested for threatening her life while in Canada. So everything must be done through lawyers.


----------



## silvers

Where is your father from in Portugal and does he live in this area?


----------



## PopCulture

silvers said:


> Where is your father from in Portugal and does he live in this area?


He's originally from Torres Vedras but he is also now living in Caldas.


----------



## silvers

Then it may be better for your Mom to talk to someone away from Caldas or wherever his lawyer is based, they all seem to eat from the same trough.


----------



## silvers

When your Mom comes here, do she have someone to look out for her? I mean if he's been abusive in the past, what is to stop him now?


----------



## PopCulture

@silvers - she does have family there that she can stay with. She doesn't drive so she thought it best to meet with someone locally that she could have access to easily. Also, aren't lawyers supposed to keep their client's information confidential? At least, I THOUGHT that was the case.
I'll have to double check but I don't think his lawyer is based out of Caldas. But again, I'll need to confirm that information when I get home.


----------



## silvers

They are supposed to, yes.


----------



## siobhanwf

silvers said:


> Rafael is based in Alcobaca and he is an ordinary lawyer.
> Does your mother intend moving to portugal? If not, she doesn't really need to do anything other than get a divorce. leave it to your father if he wants to remarry, he'll be the one who has to do it.


Hi Silvers

Rafael has not had an office in Alcobaca now for over a year. He is based on the main square opposite the Camara in Caldas.


----------



## silvers

Thanks Siobhan, that is good to know for future referals. I can always count on this forum to educate me.


----------

